# Food Stuck In Mouth, Urgent



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

So I normally feed my bettas omega one pellets every other day. The girls have no problem eating them, but I have one smaller girl that has a little harder time eating them. But ive seen her do it so I wasn't woried, But today I think she got a hold of 2 pellets stuck together. Now she cant "chew" it or spit it out. I came back a little while after I feed them and she was breathing funny, opening and closing her mouth. So I took her out and put her in the 1 gallon quarantine/hospital bowl I have. At first I couldn't see it but the back of her head look larger and odder shapped then it should be (its hard to describe what I mean). Ive had this happen a few times with my danios were they snag a piece of the betta pellet and it doesn't go down. With them all it usally takes is putting them in a cup and attempting to "grab" them. Just so they will move around and swim and usually after a few seconds they can spit it out and act like nothing happened when I put them back in the tank. Unfortunetly this didn't work for her. At the moment the stuck pellet has caused her mouth to distend. I don't have any tweezers that would be small enough to get it out. What should I do?
I just went to check on her and she is laying on her side and breathing heavily.


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

If you don't have tweezers, I would quickly sterilize whatever you have that is small enough. Maybe even a paperclip to break apart the material.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Just went to go check on her and good news, she managed to spit it out and is now staying up at the top of the tank.
I don't know if she spit out everything so I think I might keep her in the QT over night just in case and to let her rest.


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

Good to hear. [= Be careful with her! Maybe give her a couple of days fasting just to be safe. Those little girls need extra special treatment [;


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks so much for the advice 
Ill definitely fast her, I think from now on ill put her in a cup and crush the food for her to eat until she is larger


----------

